# Adptr audio : sculpt



## muziksculp (Feb 22, 2022)

ADPTR Audio : *SCULPT* 

* Sale begins March 3rd.

https://www.plugin-alliance.com/en/products/adptr_sculpt.html


----------



## sostenuto (Feb 22, 2022)

Trial installed _ cannot instantiate in Reaper v6.49. Would have been cool to try. 😕


----------



## Dr.Quest (Feb 22, 2022)

Since I have the Mix and Master Bundle I installed it today. Sounds great on piano and guitar so far.


----------



## Fleer (Feb 22, 2022)

Love this little beast. Was lucky enough to partake in the beta. ADPTR Audio is a remarkably creative dev.


----------



## sostenuto (Feb 22, 2022)

Fleer said:


> Love this little beast. Was lucky enough to partake in the beta. ADPTR Audio is a remarkably creative dev.


Good to see your impressions. Looking forward. 
PA Trial installs as my many others, but latest Win11 Pro /Reaper will not resolve _ after several attempts. 
Hope this gets fixed, but still likely to add when released. THX !


----------



## Monkberry (Feb 23, 2022)

Installation failed in Cubase 11 Pro / Windows 10 yesterday after trying twice. I have it as part of the Mix & Master bundle. I'll check it later after my coffee infusion this morning.


----------



## Phaedraz (Feb 23, 2022)

Monkberry said:


> Installation failed in Cubase 11 Pro / Windows 10 yesterday after trying twice. I have it as part of the Mix & Master bundle. I'll check it later after my coffee infusion this morning.


Download the separate installer on your account page. Mine didn't work either but separate installer is fine.


----------



## jcrosby (Feb 23, 2022)

Fleer said:


> Love this little beast. Was lucky enough to partake in the beta. ADPTR Audio is a remarkably creative dev.


I did some testing for Marc on Metric AB. Awesome guy, suuuper smart, and wonderfully open to constructive criticism, feature improvements, etc... (And actually implements them if they make sense in the context of the product)...He's one developer who really sees a gap in the market, then fills it in an incredibly detailed and powerful way.

Although I need another dynamics tool like a hole in my head, anything Marc puts his hands on get my immediate attention!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 23, 2022)

I'm not falling for this trial malarkey! First I try it, then it's brilliant, then I have to buy it. Then it's time for the next trial. I've been down this road too many times.

Installing now.


----------



## CATDAD (Feb 23, 2022)

jcrosby said:


> Although I need another dynamics tool like a hole in my head, anything Marc puts his hands on get my immediate attention!


This was my thought as well. ADPTR has been a development company that finds spots that are missing and fills them. MetricAB is the nearly perfect referencing plugin I didn’t know I couldn’t live without!

But then again I already have more dynamics tools than I should, and a set that I already feel comfortable to use. 

Will check it out this evening!


----------



## sostenuto (Feb 23, 2022)

Phaedraz said:


> Download the separate installer on your account page. Mine didn't work either but separate installer is fine.


Super cool tip ! Now working as expected. 👍🏻


----------



## Emanuel Fróes (Feb 25, 2022)

i did not find price or buy option! how this! lol


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 25, 2022)

Emanuel Fróes said:


> i did not find price or buy option! how this! lol



It is only available on subscription at the moment. But if you can downl a trial versionand should be able to buy it, if you wish, by the time the trial period is over.

We won't find out the price until the release.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 25, 2022)

It will be released on March 3rd. Most likely the price will be announced then.


----------



## Trevor Meier (Feb 26, 2022)

After watching the walk-through, this looks like a fascinating new tool for the toolbox. I hope the intro price is somewhat reasonable!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 26, 2022)

Trevor Meier said:


> After watching the walk-through, this looks like a fascinating new tool for the toolbox. I hope the intro price is somewhat reasonable!



It shapes the sound in a lot of ways and can sound really good. Probably a tool that is much more beneficial to someone with a bit of experience. Or, in other words, I may wait until it gets cheaper and I get better at mixing!


----------



## Emanuel Fróes (Feb 26, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> It is only available on subscription at the moment. But if you can downl a trial versionand should be able to buy it, if you wish, by the time the trial period is over.
> 
> We won't find out the price until the release.


wow i thought it was already released!

About being easy to use idk. I guess it is easy, but maybe it makes more sense for people who actually had problems with articulations and dynamics, principally like me in orchestral music. If i got right, this is like the "conductor" from the mixing point of view.

The same functions are available everywhere, anyway it is important to have the fundamentals working togheter in the same view. I am very curious to see how this helps the highs and lows, shorts and longs of orchestral music as well.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 2, 2022)

*The sale for this new plugin starts on March 3rd. 

(Tomorrow) ! *


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 3, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> *The sale for this new plugin starts on March 3rd.
> 
> (Tomorrow) ! *



Today!


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 3, 2022)

While you’re on their website, they also just reset all three 29.99 vouchers (if you haven’t used them that is), so ample opportunity to add some extra stuff to the cart.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 3, 2022)

Kind of strange, they still don't have SCULPT for sale, and it's March 3rd already, what are they waiting for ?


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 3, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Kind of strange, they still don't have SCULPT for sale, and it's March 3rd already, what are they waiting for ?


Corporate Oija Board directing all marketing policy ?  🎯


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 3, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> Corporate Oija Board directing all marketing policy ? 🎯


I don't know what that is all about. But surely something happened that didn't make them release it today.


----------



## Fleer (Mar 3, 2022)

And it’s soooooooooo good 😊


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 3, 2022)

Fleer said:


> And it’s soooooooooo good 😊


Hmmm.. You used it ? Are you a subscriber to their plugins ? 

Lucky you.


----------



## Fleer (Mar 3, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hmmm.. You used it ? Are you a subscriber to their plugins ?
> 
> Lucky you.


Even luckier than that. Beta team


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 3, 2022)

Fleer said:


> Even luckier than that. Beta team


Cool. Nice to know it's a very good plugin. So.. when will it be released ? Why the delay ?


----------



## Fleer (Mar 3, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Cool. Nice to know it's a very good plugin. So.. when will it be released ? Why the delay ?


It’s quite remarkable indeed, like Gullfoss remarkable. But I don’t know why it’s only subscription for now. Hope this changes so you can experience it first hand.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 4, 2022)

ADPTR AUDIO SCULPT


The future of dynamic and tonal control. Thoroughly and cleanly reshape your sound in ways that other processors simply cannot.




www.plugin-alliance.com





Sculpt is on sale at $99.99 (plus any sales tax); full price $299.

I don't think we'll be seeing a better price on this for a few months and maybe only rarely for quite some time.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 4, 2022)

Anyone have an unused $75 voucher and no intention to get Sculpt? Please DM me


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 4, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> ADPTR AUDIO SCULPT
> 
> 
> The future of dynamic and tonal control. Thoroughly and cleanly reshape your sound in ways that other processors simply cannot.
> ...




Well i look at this from another perspective: 
Sculpt will be a real bargain in a few months………..guaranteed.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 4, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Well i look at this from another perspective:
> Sculpt will be a real bargain in a few months………..guaranteed.


I absatively agree with that! But with my $75 voucher it would only cost me $25 plus tax today, so... Either I buy it or @doctoremmet gets my voucher. Do I really want to encourage him to spend more money?


----------



## Trevor Meier (Mar 4, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I absatively agree with that! But with my $75 voucher it would only cost me $25 plus tax today, so... Either I buy it or @doctoremmet gets my voucher. Do I really want to encourage him to spend more money?


I think you should do the right thing. @doctoremmet just bought Heirloom, so he needs some time to get acquainted. Better to send that voucher my way…………… it’s for the kids!! 😂


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 4, 2022)

Trevor Meier said:


> I think you should do the right thing. @doctoremmet just bought Heirloom, so he needs some time to get acquainted. Better to send that voucher my way…………… it’s for the kids!! 😂


I concur. My divorce lawyer has demanded access to my bank account for monitoring purposes. I’d better not purchase any new thing any time soon.


----------



## Trevor Meier (Mar 4, 2022)

I’m glad I could help you out 👍


----------



## Trevor Meier (Mar 4, 2022)

All the west-coasters must wake up to our closer-to-GMT nonsense and just shake their heads…


----------



## mussnig (Mar 4, 2022)

How did people get 75$ vouchers?


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 4, 2022)

mussnig said:


> How did people get 75$ vouchers?


By spending a lot.


----------



## paulmatthew (Mar 4, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Kind of strange, they still don't have SCULPT for sale, and it's March 3rd already, what are they waiting for ?


Plugin Alliance does this to get people to jump on their subscription and those who have it get to use it for a while before everyone else can get their hands on it.


----------



## paulmatthew (Mar 4, 2022)

Does the separate tone and transient sections do something similar to the Eventide Split EQ?


----------



## ElectricFrog (Mar 6, 2022)

Here it is in action....


----------



## Fleer (Mar 6, 2022)

paulmatthew said:


> Does the separate tone and transient sections do something similar to the Eventide Split EQ?


That’s what I was thinking too.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## muziksculp (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## tressie5 (May 1, 2022)

Maybe I'm being premature, but I think Sculpt is that secret weapon I've been craving. Of course, I also said that upon demoing Gullfoss and Sonible's smart stuff. We'll see. If my records become hits then I can say with certainty that Sculpt was the culprit.


----------



## PeterN (Jun 10, 2022)

Is the *compressor up* here, same as expander? Say, what we got in Logic Pro as stock plugin?


----------



## Sid Francis (Jun 16, 2022)

_








All Plugins & Products


M/S Mastering Tools & Audio Plugins




www.plugin-alliance.com





Just bought it for 37 $ , installed and: AWESOME!

Only for 48h , cod: SUMMER22-SCULPT_


----------



## PeterN (Jun 16, 2022)

Sid Francis said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for this info.


----------



## cqd (Jun 16, 2022)

Sid Francis said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just FYI.. 
If you're going to buy any pa plugins sign up for the forever 29 and buy them for $1, so $30 all in..
You can cancel after buying one..


----------



## PeterN (Jun 16, 2022)

Sid Francis said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should tell us why you found it so awesome. People are *curious*.


----------



## SupremeFist (Jun 16, 2022)

What is it for?


----------



## Sid Francis (Jun 16, 2022)

Download the demo and see yourself. It is COMPLEX


----------



## SupremeFist (Jun 16, 2022)

Sid Francis said:


> Download the demo and see yourself. It is COMPLEX


Yes but what's it for? Is it a mastering compressor? Or mainly for drums? Or useful on a wide variety of signals, and if so how?


----------



## tressie5 (Jun 16, 2022)

Sculpt is a channel strip that contains four dynamic processors in one - Up Compressor, Down Compressor, Dynamic EQ and Transient Shaper. They all work independently and you can select which ones to use. There is also an auto gain function and you can analyze snippets of your track to compare to each other. There are also a lot of presets to get you in the right direction. You can oversample up to 8x as well. I like it because it sounds silky smooth and glues my mixes well.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jun 16, 2022)

Dy-na-mics...


----------



## tressie5 (Jun 16, 2022)

Sculpt, BTW, gets me 99% of the way there. The last 1% is achieved by adding Venn V-Clip at the mastering stage.


----------

